# John Deere SAFETY RECALL on 3000 TWENTY Series & 4000 TWENTY Series CUT's



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if this has been posted somewhere else or I just missed it here. I so, please excuse the replication. Just wanted to be sure the word got out to everyone. 

 Important Safety Notice: 3000 TWENTY Series and 4000 TWENTY Series Compact Utility Tractors  


IMPORTANT SAFETY NOTICE 


Dear John Deere Customer:

Cary, N.C. (July 07, 2006) — In voluntary cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), Deere & Company is recalling certain 3000 TWENTY Series and 4000 TWENTY Series Compact Utility Tractors (CUTs). 


PROBLEM: 
There is the possibility that some of the seat belt brackets welded onto the seat's pivot plate bracket of the 3000 TWENTY Series and 4000 TWENTY Series Compact Utility Tractors may fail. Failure of the seat belt bracket could adversely affect the use of the seat belt, which is intended to protect the tractor operator in the event of a roll over. The suspect seat belt brackets are where the seat belt fastens to the seat. 


PRODUCT: 
John Deere models in the following serial number ranges. 

Model Serial Number Ranges 
3120 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV3120H210126 through LV3120H210552 
3320 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV3320E138296 
3320 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV3320E245001 through LV3320E245250 
3320 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV3320F139038 
3320 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV3320F250001 through LV3320F250015 
3320 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV3320H230163 through LV3320H231295 
3320 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV3320P240043 through LV3320P240199 
3520 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV3520E270019 through LV3520E270240 
3520 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV3520F275002 through LV3520F275029 
3520 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV3520H258079 
3520 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV3520H258205 through LV3520H258988 
3520 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV3520P266001 through LV3520P266169 
3720 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV3720E290014 through LV3720E290325 
3720 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV3720H280020 through LV3720H280669 
4120 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV4120H310005 through LV4120H310220 
4120 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV4120P317068 through LV4120P317435 
4320 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV4320E338001 through LV4320E338011 
4320 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV4320F339002 through LV4320F339008 
4320 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV4320H320037 through LV4320H320562 
4320 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV4320P330037 through LV4320P330286 
4520 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV4520E358001 through LV4520E358223 
4520 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV4520F360006 through LV4520F360052 
4520 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV4520H250391 
4520 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV4520H340043 through LV4520H340385 
4520 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV4520P255680 
4520 CUT with PowrReverser Transmission LV4520P347024 through LV4520P347334 
4720 CUT with Hydrostatic Transmission LV4720H370053 through LV4720H370771 



WHAT TO DO: 

Please contact your John Deere Dealer immediately to make arrangements for installation of improved parts. All parts will be installed without cost to you. 
If the welds on the seat belt bracket are cracked or the seat belt bracket has already failed, do not drive the tractor until your John Deere Dealer has repaired it. 
Note: The suspect seat belt brackets are the brackets that the seat belt retractor and buckle bolt to; one on the left side of the seat and one on the right side. 
Inform everyone who operates the tractor of the potential danger. 
Please insert this letter into your operator's manual. 
If you no longer own the tractor, please take a few moments to complete and mail the enclosed postage paid reply card.


We hope this recall will not cause you any undue inconvenience. Our efforts are intended to ensure your continued satisfaction with John Deere products and the safe operation of your John Deere Tractor. 

If you have any questions, please call the John Deere Customer Contact Center at
1-800-537-8233. 

Sincerely, 

John Deere Company


----------

